# visa application advice for filipina gf



## ferguson2199 (Jul 12, 2015)

hi guys I’m sure this stuff has been posted on some threads but I thought I would ask so I could get all my answers in one location and for my specific problem in getting visa and thank you in advance.

My gf who is Filipina and works currently in Dubai in a hotel I want to bring to UK for a 1 month holiday as her company wouldn’t allow her a foreign holiday in first 12 months. She has her dates booked of from end of September to end of October.

I know we need the following.

Invitation letter
Guarantor
Proof of accommodation were we live
Proof she has something to return to
Copy of front page of passport

Things I would like to ask are.

1) my financial records aren’t the greatest right now and my brother who has good credit scoring always says he will be her guarantor now does that mean I need to use his name for the invitation letter

2) Can I scan copies of my brothers last 6 months of bank statements if he’s her guarantor and any other documents and email them to her or do I need to post them.

3) We pay rent so we have a 6 month rental lease so I’m sure we have copies of that for place of residence.

4) as she works in hotel she already asked them to possibly provide letter so they know she has reason to return is that enough for that.

5) What sort of info should I put in invitation letter or does anyone know of a rough draft to use as an example

6) also I have job and receive weekly salary should I at least send her £200 or £300 so she bring as if she has some sort a cash to spend that month instead of empty handed.

7) she did visit Norway over 18 months ago and stayed there for 3 months on shengan visa were I visited her so we have proof of us being together and should she mention that in her application or even use pics of us together.

8) Lastly once I have all document either email or posted I do believe it her that then has to go to her Filipina embassy in Dubai to then physically apply for the application.

Thanks guys I know these probably have been asked before but I thought I would ask again but in one location to all my queries and thank you ever so much in your assistance


----------



## ferguson2199 (Jul 12, 2015)

no one


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You brother supporting her visit will raise eyebrows, as she is your girlfriend. Much better for your brother to hand over a sum of money to use for her visit, with no string attached.
Letter of invitation simply states you are inviting her to stay with you for a set period of time, and you will be responsible for all her expenses during her stay. It may be a good idea to complete SU07/12 form. 
Some evidence of a genuine relationship may help, but perversely it can be used against her if they think she is more likely to overstay and work illegally.
You must send her all your original documents to be submitted at her biometrics in UAE at visa application centre.


----------



## ferguson2199 (Jul 12, 2015)

thanks dude


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi - I am a Filipina myself, and have always had to apply for a visa to visit the UK. I would usually travel with my (then) boyfriend (we are married now). 

Here are my responses to your questions: 


> 1) my financial records aren’t the greatest right now and my brother who has good credit scoring always says he will be her guarantor now does that mean I need to use his name for the invitation letter


I have never had to submit my boyfriend's bank statements. I have always submitted mine. I only make sure that I have at least £200 per day I was going to visit England for. 

I have never gone on a holiday in the UK for longer than 2 weeks in the past 8 years - Not sure what the immigration officer will think for a month of holiday in the UK. 



> 2) Can I scan copies of my brothers last 6 months of bank statements if he’s her guarantor and any other documents and email them to her or do I need to post them.


As Joppa said, this might raise eyebrows. I have always submitted original bank statements from the bank (never printed ones from scanned bank statements). 



> 3) We pay rent so we have a 6 month rental lease so I’m sure we have copies of that for place of residence.


Yes - gave that, but in Singapore or in Toronto, we usually had a year lease and the renewal agreements. I sent a copy of that in as well. 



> 4) as she works in hotel she already asked them to possibly provide letter so they know she has reason to return is that enough for that.


Yes - I have always had to ask for an Employment Letter from my boss with my full name, tenure at work (since when I have been working) and my annual salary, and that I have been granted vacation time, and that I will be back after my holiday. It also usually states that: "<GF's NAME HERE> will be self-supporting financially during her holiday in the UK."



> 5) What sort of info should I put in invitation letter or does anyone know of a rough draft to use as an example


You should write the invitation letter for your girlfriend with a coloured photocopy of your passport (plus a work permit or permanent residence card in UAE) attached to it. 

Here is a rough outline of the letter: 
- Start the letter with: "I am writing this letter as a formal invitation for my girlfriend, <NAME HERE>, to visit the UK this December. "
- Next few lines would be the purpose of the visit, how long you are going to be there for (dates planned), and where you are going to stay (we usually stayed with my boyfriend's mum). 
- Next few lines would state something like (if she is a permanent resident in UAE - you need to prove this to the UK immigration officers through her permanent permit, if they have that there in UAE)
<GF NAME> is also returning to UAE where she works and is a Permanent Resident of. <GF NAME> will be self-supporting financially during her UK visit.
- The next line would be to explain you and your work, what your position is, where you work, and that you will be returning to UAE after your holiday with your girlfriend
- State your home address in UAE, contact details. 
- Also state that you are attaching a copy of your UK passport and your legal permit (work permit or residence card in UAE stating your legal immigration status there). 



> 6) also I have job and receive weekly salary should I at least send her £200 or £300 so she bring as if she has some sort a cash to spend that month instead of empty handed.


Your girlfriend's bank statements should show at least £200 per day that you are staying in the UK (if you are staying at your brother's or your mum's). More if you are staying in a hotel. 



> 7) she did visit Norway over 18 months ago and stayed there for 3 months on shengan visa were I visited her so we have proof of us being together and should she mention that in her application or even use pics of us together.


Did not have to do this. She would have to state in your application anyway of all the in's and out's she has done within the past 10 years. 



> 8) Lastly once I have all document either email or posted I do believe it her that then has to go to her Filipina embassy in Dubai to then physically apply for the application.


I had to apply at a Visa Application Centre in Singapore and also here in Toronto. 


Good luck to you guys. :fingerscrossed: 

Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help.


----------



## ferguson2199 (Jul 12, 2015)

wow thanks cosette very informative about your the info absolutely greatly appreciated


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

ferguson2199 said:


> wow thanks cosette very informative about your the info absolutely greatly appreciated


You're welcome. Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## ferguson2199 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cosette said:


> You're welcome. Please let me know if you have questions.


we definately will have no were near £200 per day as she earns such a low salary in dubai and ive just returned from holiday and need to use all my funds to raise for her flights so im tryign to send her £250 plus she has about the same so thats £500 plus i will support her financially so im hoping thats enough plus i will work for 2 weeks while she is here and i will receive a weekyl salary so i have constant income when shes here i hope that should be enough


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

ferguson2199 said:


> we definately will have no were near £200 per day as she earns such a low salary in dubai and ive just returned from holiday and need to use all my funds to raise for her flights so im tryign to send her £250 plus she has about the same so thats £500 plus i will support her financially so im hoping thats enough plus i will work for 2 weeks while she is here and i will receive a weekyl salary so i have constant income when shes here i hope that should be enough


I don't think there are any rules on how much money you should have (per day), but the amount was roughly what I had set aside when I applied for a visitor visa. 

I have not tried applying for a visitor visa with a declaration of being supported financially. Let us hope that works!

Best of luck with your application. Please let us know if the visa is approved. Cheers.


----------

